# So thrilled to have finished this quilt/wall hanging!



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

It’s taken me about a year — with a lot of stops and starts due to family health issues — but after taking a class on this quilt and appliqué, it’s finished! I had a blast cutting out all the pieces (great, now they have a kit), putting all the puzzle pieces together, picking out different variegated thread, and sewing it all up. I need to redo the small piece of binding at the bottom because I’m not excited about the way it’s curving around the overhang wing section, but overall, I’m happy! Now I have to finish a bunch of baby quilts, then start on the second dragonfly quilt for the other section of the wall in our family room. Whee! Thanks for letting me post here. I’ve never posted any photos of my quilts before.


----------



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

That is so pretty


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Absolutely stunning! Job well done!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful! Tedious work


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Just Gorgeous


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## cooperlaw (Jan 20, 2017)

fantastic!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

WOW!!!! This is gorgeous. A lot of work, but my what a masterpiece you have created.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

AMAZING accomplishment! Kudos on your perseverance.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh my, so beautiful!


----------



## Lenda (Apr 1, 2017)

It is so beautiful. It takes my breath away. You are a true artist


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Very Beautiful


----------



## danywb (Jun 6, 2017)

Gorgeous. A family heirloom for sure. Amazing.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Fabulous



momwhofan said:


> It's taken me about a year - with a lot of stops and starts due to family health issues - but after taking a class on this quilt and appliqué, it's finished! I had a blast cutting out all the pieces (great, now they have a kit), putting all the puzzle pieces together, picking out different variegated thread, and sewing it all up. I need to redo the small piece of binding at the bottom because I'm not excited about the way it's curving around the overhang wing section, but overall, I'm happy! Now I have to finish a bunch of baby quilts, then start on the second dragonfly quilt for the other section of the wall in our family room. Whee! Thanks for letting me post here. I've never posted any photos of my quilts before.


----------



## ellnbchristi (Aug 10, 2016)

OMGOODNESS! That is just the most beautiful quilt I've ever seen. You really did a fabulous job on it!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

A truly lovely work of art.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful work! The fabric is perfect.????


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Georgeous work!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

It's definitely a work of art. Bravo!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is just gorgeous. Inspiring. Keep posting!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## Horsin'around (Jan 15, 2012)

Your work is fabulous! Great job!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh, i love, love love it!!!!!!!

Whos pattern is it


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow. I made a quilt. Once. That was enuf.
Yours is truly awesome!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow beautiful great job


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

So beautiful and amazing! What great fabric choices!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That’s beautiful! I’ve looked at that one in the catalog but have so far restrained myself as I have too much stuff already????


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

absolutely awesome


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Gorgeous ????


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Well done! It's truly lovely :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Just beautiful, well done. ????


----------



## chbennet1 (Jun 15, 2016)

So very beautiful. Impressive!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Truly wonderful job. Excellent work in the close up too. I really love the way that one wing looks like it is falling off the quilt edge. Very good color choices too. You should be very proud of this work of art.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, with my Avatar and name, you know why I am interested in this wonderful quilt. Can you give a link to the pattern and/or kit?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Stunning! An amazing work of art.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning! Do you and QUILT?


----------



## Graeraldine (Jan 27, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Truly Magnificent, Congratulations


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Breathtaking! Great job.


----------



## ameyer (Jul 18, 2017)

Just beautiful. Nice work!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh my, That is stellar. You have created an amazing work of art. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

GOrgeous! Great job!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! Worthy of a "best of show" ribbon.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lenda said:


> It is so beautiful. It takes my breath away. You are a true artist


My feelings exactly.


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

So beautiful, you must be proud of yourself. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Very beautiful! Is the background fabric dyed light spreading out to dark? How did you do that?


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Love the colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

What an awesome quilt!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

momwhofan said:


> It's taken me about a year - with a lot of stops and starts due to family health issues - but after taking a class on this quilt and appliqué, it's finished! I had a blast cutting out all the pieces (great, now they have a kit), putting all the puzzle pieces together, picking out different variegated thread, and sewing it all up. I need to redo the small piece of binding at the bottom because I'm not excited about the way it's curving around the overhang wing section, but overall, I'm happy! Now I have to finish a bunch of baby quilts, then start on the second dragonfly quilt for the other section of the wall in our family room. Whee! Thanks for letting me post here. I've never posted any photos of my quilts before.


A real beauty.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Truly gorgeous!


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

Your wall hanging is fabo. Your fabric choices r perfect. I have been wanting to make that quilt myself. Think it is worth it to buy the kit. The pattern design is a show stopper!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Your quilt is remarkable.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It's beautiful indeed. Do post more of your quilts here-- we'd love to see them!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

That is jaw droppingly stunning!!!! WOW!!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

That is truly amazing! Beautiful work


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I believe they call them cathedral quilts. Good job.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

breathtakingly beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I cannot even imagine the work and patience. It is exquisite!


----------



## Suprina (Dec 20, 2016)

I can see why it is a wall hanging. Lovely art!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! That's absolutely gorgeous! The colors of the fabric are beautiful, and your work is so pretty. Well done, you :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Exquisite!! The colors and composition are stunning!!!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

That's such a beautiful job! I love the colors and the design! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Spectacular! Love dragonflies and your material choices.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~ stunning and gorgeous. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's a beautiful design

https://www.keepsakequilting.com/dance-of-the-dragonfly-quilt-kit


----------



## Sandy5 (Feb 21, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words! I would post photos of other quilts, but so far, I’ve only made baby quilts using the Yellow Brick Road pattern (by Terry Atkinson). It’s a very simple one to follow, and (when I can sit down with a good chunk of time) can crank it out in a few days. Problem is, I’m so far behind on getting these out to the nieces’ and nephews’ children, that I always focus on everyone else’s gifts, and nothing for me. I wanted something challenging, saw this class, and fell in love with the pattern/colors/design/challenge.

I will answer questions as I come across them. Thank you for the vote of confidence! ❤


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Bwautiful piece of sewing. xo ws


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Wow! A lot of work and very well done.


----------



## madstitcher123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!!


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Haha! Can't imagine why you would be interested in dragonflies with that screen name {wink, wink}

They came out with the kit about halfway through my class, but I enjoyed choosing the colors to match the photo and cutting out the little pieces. Here is a link to Nancy's Notions:
http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/dance+of+the+dragonflies+quilt+top+kit.do

Enjoy!



dragonflylace said:


> Hi, with my Avatar and name, you know why I am interested in this wonderful quilt. Can you give a link to the pattern and/or kit?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

No, no, no. Not worthy of any type of ribbon, other than a ribbon on the back to hang it on the wall. I'm still trying to get the hang of free motion quilting, so if you were to look closely at the black sections (where I quilted it all) you'd see my haphazard method of stitching it all together. But thanks for thinking it's eligible for one!



Jean K said:


> Gorgeous! Worthy of a "best of show" ribbon.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

How did I do it? I purchased it? Lol! No, didn't dye it. It's the fabric they used in the pattern, so I purchased it from my local store, but here is a link online so you can see the different colors they have available:

https://www.fabric.com/buy/0456180/supernova-digital-print-panel-burst-topaz



Ettenna said:


> Very beautiful! Is the background fabric dyed light spreading out to dark? How did you do that?


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

If you don't think you would enjoy picking out the colors for each dragonfly, then fussy cutting the pieces to make them "blend" on each wing, go for the kit. I enjoyed choosing the colors to match (as best I could) the photo on the front of the pattern, and cutting/assembling it all. I enjoy puzzles, so maybe that's why I had fun with this pattern. However, all that said, I know lots of people that want to work with a kit and be assured everything is accurately laser-cut and colors predetermined for them. So, I guess it's how you're feeling that day!



calicolover said:


> Your wall hanging is fabo. Your fabric choices r perfect. I have been wanting to make that quilt myself. Think it is worth it to buy the kit. The pattern design is a show stopper!


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Cool! Another place where someone can buy the kit! I'm sure there are other local quilt stores and online shops that offer either the kit or the pattern (Dance of the Dragonflies by JoAnn Hoffman). Thank you for the link.



Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a beautiful design
> 
> https://www.keepsakequilting.com/dance-of-the-dragonfly-quilt-kit


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Oh I love that how fantastic you should show more of your pieces.

Jo. xx :sm02:


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Your quilt is beautiful!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely amazing work, well worth your perseverance !!!!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Very beautiful I thought it was a painting.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW! That is so beautiful! ❤ it.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, that's such a lovely piece. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is wonderful, I envy you your ability to quilt/appliqué like that.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

STUNNING~~ Thanks for sharing. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

As an amateur quilted, I am in awe of your beautiful work!


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

It is gorgeous - well done!!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: Beautiful quilted wall hanging.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

This is fabulous! Such detail, and the colors are stunning. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Beauty! Great stitching.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Your work is amazing!


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## chantellr (Feb 4, 2018)

wow this is very prity


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

Lovely! I'm a quilter too, although I tend toward more traditional patterns.


----------



## willowreed (Feb 19, 2017)

love it  I like how it comes out of the square like that


----------



## bonnie57 (Aug 27, 2016)

Amazing


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, that's stunning!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! Intricate, beautiful AND beautifully done.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is breathtaking. What size it it. The colors are outstanding!!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful and I love the colours!


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Designer1234 said:


> It is breathtaking. What size it it. The colors are outstanding!!


It is pretty true to the size of the pattern: 40" x 40", with the exception of the bit of wing I intentionally let poke out of the square at the bottom.

Thank you all for your comments!


----------

